# Source for 7mm and 10mm drill bits



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

OK, I'm fighting a losing battle - trying to find an online source for 7mm and 10mm drill bits for pen making.

I find really nice brad point bits at PSI - except they are going to put them in a box and UPS them for $8.50!!

That's ridiculous!! My heart just can't stand the idea of shipping mostly air via UPS.

Or should I just order a whole set of metric brad points and get over it?

Advice?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I just ordered 4 bits and one was a 10 mm brad point from Woodcraft. Shipping was $8.99. You are going to find if you can't go to the store shipping is going to be in that $8 to $10 range. I have found when ordering most charge by what the total amount of the order is. I watch at times when Craft Supply USA, Packard Woodworks, Woodcraft, etc. have free shipping. Of course that doesn't help when you need it now.:laugh:


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I compared PSI and Woodcraft.
I figured I would also order the few other things I would need:
Mandel MT#2, slimline bushings, a few pen kits.
PSI was lower except that their pen kit must be ordered in multiples of 5.

Haven't pulled the trigger yet.

I think the first pen will cost about $400. The lathe and other stuff are free.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL yep when I started 7 yrs ago a old gentleman told me the lathe was cheap. It is all the other stuff that costs.:laugh:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee Valley also caters to pen makers. 

The router is also the cheapest part of routing.


----------



## Frederick60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Guys. A newbie expressing an opinion. Why does every pen take it's own bushing? I think it would be nice if we could get by with three or four bushings for all the different pens.
Just my opinion!
Fred


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler is offering free shipping on orders over $25 but It ends soon. They have the metric bits and a fair assortment of turning items.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mike said:


> Rockler is offering free shipping on orders over $25 but It ends soon. They have the metric bits and a fair assortment of turning items.


Must have ended. Free when over $50.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Frederick60 said:


> Hi Guys. A newbie expressing an opinion. Why does every pen take it's own bushing? I think it would be nice if we could get by with three or four bushings for all the different pens.
> Just my opinion!
> Fred


Welcome to the forum, Fred.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Frederick60 said:


> Hi Guys. A newbie expressing an opinion. Why does every pen take it's own bushing? I think it would be nice if we could get by with three or four bushings for all the different pens.
> Just my opinion!
> Fred


The wide variety allows for a wide variety of pens.
If they didn't sell, the market would soon narrow it down to those three or four.

Or to put it another way, variety sells!!
(I knew my degree would come in handy occasionally)


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mike said:


> Rockler is offering free shipping on orders over $25 but It ends soon. They have the metric bits and a fair assortment of turning items.


Speaking of which (Rockler), I couldn't find slimline pen turning bushings there.


----------



## the.luthier (Oct 23, 2011)

*Drill bits at Ace Hardware.*

To find metric drill bits around your home town, try an established Ace hardware store. 
On the net, I've had very good look with:

Drills and Cutters, LLC
218 E Park Ave # 424
Long Beach, NY 11561
Telephone: (516) 208-4321
[email protected]
Good luck,
Phil, the luthier


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

I thinkyoucan get the bushings there also Andy


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

They are difficult to locate Ralph but I found them.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Having a part number - priceless!!
Thanks


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Rockler offers something special - Colt Pen Bit?*

At the Rockler site I see the brad point 7mm and 10mm drill bits.

But I also see what is described as: "Colt Pen Bit, 7mm" for $12.59 - much more than the $5.19 they want for the brad point 7mm.

And no one has submitted a review.

Has anyone tried this expensive item?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ralph, the bit may be a stepped bit, two different diameters. Take a close look at the Colt pen's and you will see what I mean.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mike said:


> Ralph, the bit may be a stepped bit, two different diameters. Take a close look at the Colt pen's and you will see what I mean.


I don't see that.

Colt HSS Pen Making Drill Bits - Rockler Woodworking Tools

I look at the enlarged images and it doesn't look stepped at all.

I find it odd I cannot find multiple reviews on any of the sites. Rockler none, Woodcraft only one. PSI doesn't even sell them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The extra charge is for the fast flute design instead of a standard twist drill. By the way, the stepped drill idea entered my mind while talking on the phone and typing at the same time. The Colt pens are two different diameters of wood; that would not effect the inside diameter... Duh! Nobody is perfect! :blink:


----------



## hagerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

My dril chuck came loose on my drill press than my 7 mm bit broke. I ordered one from a local supplier they said it would take a month to get it. So I ordered one from PSI along with some other items. Well the bit from my local supplier came in today, went to pick it up he gave me a invoice for $17.50 for the bit. I told him the one from PSI cost 3.95. He said I don't have to take it if I don't want it. No Brainer I didn't.

Jerry


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I finally ordered from Rockler the bits. They take PayPal which I like. Rockler has a pretty good selection and a good website.


----------



## Palo Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

*good prices and free shipping*



rwl7532 said:


> OK, I'm fighting a losing battle - trying to find an online source for 7mm and 10mm drill bits for pen making.
> 
> I find really nice brad point bits at PSI - except they are going to put them in a box and UPS them for $8.50!!
> 
> ...


Purchase your supplies, or what you can from amazon.com. Look for the ships free with super saver. A miniumn of $25.00 is required so look for what else you might need. A little forthought will save you money.:moil:


----------



## Palo Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

*source for 7 10mm etc drill bits*



rwl7532 said:


> OK, I'm fighting a losing battle - trying to find an online source for 7mm and 10mm drill bits for pen making.
> 
> I find really nice brad point bits at PSI - except they are going to put them in a box and UPS them for $8.50!!
> 
> ...


Go to amazon.com, Do a search for the size bit you want, they usually cost about 7 dollars look to the right side on the same line as the post to see if it says egilable for super saver shipping. That means that an order over $25.00 will ship free that amount is culmative as long as it says egilabe for super saver. That is a good excuse to order something else that you may want, err I mean need.:yes4:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Ralph, do not buy the metric set. You will probably not use most, and will be replacing 7, 10 and a few others before you use them all
2. After collecting a handful of bushing sets, you will use some many times.
3. I have been lucky to have. woodcraft nearby both in B'more and now Richmond.
4. I have tried PSI and Berea for pen types. That compounds bushing problem.
5. I really like parabolic bits from Berea Hardwoods.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

The Rockler order arrived.

I have figured out that I can cut the blank, drill, insert the brass tubes without glueing and mount on the mandrel with the bushings and turn.

Example attached.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ralph is there a reason you are not glueing the tubes in before turning? I want mine glued in so I can square the ends which is important during assembly and when turned remove any traces of glue. Just wondered if I missed something. Thanks.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Ralph is there a reason you are not glueing the tubes in before turning? I want mine glued in so I can square the ends which is important during assembly and when turned remove any traces of glue. Just wondered if I missed something. Thanks.


Primarily because I'm learning and if I glued the one set I have, I couldn't turn anymore. More are on order.

Once I am satisfied with my skill - that I'm not going to botch it, likely I'll glue up.
Secondarily, I couldn't find my crazy glue!!

As the picture (sorry for the large size) shows, I still have a ways to go to learn how to fill the grain and get a smooth surface. I figure I want to get good at the finishing step and not use up a set of tubes with each attempt.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Must have ended. Free when over $50.


Heh...look at that as an opportunity rather than an obstacle! :dance3:


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> Primarily because I'm learning and if I glued the one set I have, I couldn't turn anymore. More are on order.
> 
> Once I am satisfied with my skill - that I'm not going to botch it, likely I'll glue up.
> Secondarily, I couldn't find my crazy glue!!
> ...


And my pen press is the 10mm drill inverted into chuck of my drill press.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I gotcha Ralph. I always leave the ends slightly proud of the bushing to that by the time I am done sanding the ends will be level. Also I don't use CA/super glue on my pen blanks anymore. Had to many failures with CA so for the last 4 yrs and about 300pens later I have only used epoxy. Never had a failure and definitely want to use them on acrylic blanks. Just my $1.298.


----------



## Palo Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

*link for source of 7mm, etc*



rwl7532 said:


> OK, I'm fighting a losing battle - trying to find an online source for 7mm and 10mm drill bits for pen making.
> 
> I find really nice brad point bits at PSI - except they are going to put them in a box and UPS them for $8.50!!
> 
> ...


Now that I have my ten posts: Here is a link to amazon.com for a 7mm carbide bit> It comes with free shipping. It is not part or amazons free shipping program. So in this case it will ship free and it costs less than $7.00. Amazon is a good source of misc tools you can buy just about anything you want. :moil:

Amazon.com: Woodtek 944140, Bits, Drill And Boring, Bradpoint, 7mm Carbide Tipped Bradpoint Bit: Woodworker's Supply


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

jph66 said:


> Well the bit from my local supplier came in today, went to pick it up he gave me a invoice for $17.50 for the bit. I told him the one from PSI cost 3.95. He said I don't have to take it if I don't want it. No Brainer I didn't.
> 
> Jerry


Hopefully, I would do the same thing.


----------



## Mapzman (Nov 26, 2012)

I've heard the new Colt bits lasts 5x longer... but they are very expensive.
also I saw someone using Blade cote to extend the bits life... or just buy a drill doctor,( but not for brad points).


----------

